# $1 plus 1 minute= Easy & cool Halloween Project!



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

This is a great cheap idea and could be used with a lot of cheap props. Thanks so much for sharing badgirl!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

That is an awesome idea. Maybe you could make a whole garland of light up hands by using a string on mini lights  Thank you for posting....and thank your son for the idea


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

Excellent! You raised him well! You should be very proud!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Those would look great in the yard, in front of a tombstone.

Reminds me of the hands on my "Marcus the Carcass".


----------



## boogybaby (Jun 6, 2011)

that looks kewl......... running off to go buy cheap hands, do ya think it will work as well with a foot?
im picturing severed glowing feet walking through the graveyard


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

OOOhhhhhh I must do that this weekend!


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

Fab Idea!! Props to the kiddos with such creative minds. I'm going to use this idea as my daughters nightlight in her room.


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone....this is about as technically challenging as my props get! 
Miss Mandy: I can totally visualize a string of lights done like this!
Boogybaby: You can drill the hole for the tealight where ever works best and depending on how you want to place the foot/hand. The lights easily pop back out if you decide to use it for something else later. The benefit of cheap Dollar Tree props is the plastic is very thin so they light up really well


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Great job!!!


----------



## SpringChicken (Jan 28, 2011)

My kids finally got the Halloween thing from me........ it just took a good daily beating. 

Oh, gotta go! Time for their 4:30 beating......


----------



## Spooky-Licious (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome idea badgirl! I bought a bunch of these to and this will really make them pop! Will do!!


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

That is such a good idea. I'll bet a dollar that someone will be selling them next year.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Don't forget you can use them in the "grow your own zombie" pots too. I may even try to install a solar light in one


----------



## coryjwa (Sep 4, 2009)

super cool! i may have to use that


----------



## NIL8r (Sep 22, 2009)

Kudos to you and your "Haunting Apprentice"!

I did something similar last year with hands and feet from Dollar Tree and a string of clear mini-lights. I hung them from the tree.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Wow. That's awesome. Greater than the sum of it's (body) parts! Nice job. I think you may have some little geniuses on your (severed) hands.


----------



## nightcast (Sep 8, 2011)

I picked up a boat load of those hands and feet last year after Halloween... Now I know why!

I plan on having some laying around severed, others on my zombies coming from the nuclear or toxic waste field... The glowing parts will be a perfect touch to the scene.

Thanks.


----------



## Sinister Sid (Oct 6, 2009)

Isn't it amazing how easily kids come up with some great ideas.


----------



## Chaserbug (Oct 7, 2009)

Excellent idea! I'm gonna have to steal it! My halloween habits have rubbed off on my son too. Now if only I could get him past being scared of bloody things and fake severed heads!


----------



## Kustomnut (Jul 20, 2011)

Great Idea and cheap to boot!


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

My kiddos are normally frightened of anything remotely creepy, so I'm taking pleasure in their new interest in Halloween this year.  I think the packs of 5 severed fingers the Dollar Tree has might look great on a set of string lights too, Miss Mandy!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Love both of your ideas badgirl!! I'm going to have to try it. Oh and love your idea too MissMandy!!


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Couldn't stand it....had to string up some severed fingers! They look really good. Thinking about wrapping them around the wreath for my door


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

Good idea! Something so simple, yet so awesome! Thanks for posting!


----------



## clyparkr (Oct 19, 2010)

That is such a great idea. I have a bunch of hands and feet from last year. I'm so doing this.


----------



## SasyGrl31 (Sep 1, 2011)

I saw the hands at my local dollar store, and I was not impressed.......Until your brilliant (and your kids) idea!! Great job!


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

great idea. cheap as chips and ultra effective !!!


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Yeah, they have the hands again this year. Just picked some up


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Great idea! Thanks to your son for his creativity and thanks to you for letting it grow!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

And whoops didn't realize this post was old oh well! Still a great idea I hadn't seen!


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

Never even thought of that! Thanks for the idea! And I agree with you - this is about as difficult as homemade props can get for me...


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

badgirl said:


> As I was working on some Halloween projects my kids wanted to get in on the fun. My littlest picked up a Dollar Tree plastic hand and said "what does it do?"....when I told him nothing, he said that it would be much better if it lit up. (Did I mention that I am proud of myself for training my kids well in the fun of Halloween ???)
> So.....quick drill bit in the upper palm plus one flickering Dollar Tree tealight and *VOILA!* Instant creepy flickering zombie hands. I am impressed at how much they light up with just a little tealight inside.
> My boys put them in the bathroom as a night light, but hubby wants to add a couple of hands and feet to our cemetery outside.


Out of the mouths of babes great thinking on your part badgirl.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Ohhh me likee! Thanks for bringing this post back from the dead!


----------

